# Will this helmet be ok?



## Accy cyclist (21 Jun 2013)

I have a Bell helmet it's 13 years old,nothing wrong with it but according to some folk it's old fashioned. I don't want to pay lots of money for a new one as they all offer the same protection, so is this http://www.sportsdirect.com/muddyfox-in-mould-cycle-helmet-936010 one any good?


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Jun 2013)

They don't all offer the same protection.

To be sold in the UK they have to pass a series of tests and be certified as passing the EN1078 standard.

However the EN1078 standard is so laughably weak that it could probably be passed by a wet paper bag

Look `for CPSC, ANSI or best of all a Snell certification on the helmet

These tests require the helmet to stand higher impacts, and at more reaistic angles than the EN1078


----------



## cyberknight (21 Jun 2013)

I use one of these for commuting , cracking helmet by giro
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GIRO-SKYL...Cycling_BikePumps_SR&var=&hash=item4d08032441


----------



## summerdays (21 Jun 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> They don't all offer the same protection.
> 
> To be sold in the UK they have to pass a series of tests and be certified as passing the EN1078 standard.
> 
> ...


 
The problem i have found in the past is that the box/internet often states something along the lines of:
​*This helmet conforms to, or exceeds EU Standards only*​​All helmets sold on xxx are certified and labelled with a European CE EN1078 standard.​
Complies with one or more of the following safety standards for bicycle helmets: CPSC, SNELL B90A, CE and AS/NZS
I find it very annoying that they don't actually say which standard they meet on the box (I bought the last one).


----------



## vickster (21 Jun 2013)

I buy the helmet that fits best first, looks best second and try not to fall off!


----------



## Cycling Dan (21 Jun 2013)

Muddyfox I hear used to be a good brand just like alot of clothing ones sold in sportdirect.
Some things are good like the gloves but when it comes to helmets I would stay well clear. Somehow the helmet would work backwards and kill you. Kinda like a in Soviet Russia moment.
http://www.smf.org/cert
Use this and find a manufacture that you want or spot a helmet on the net and check it. My helmet is on this, speclised Propero. Which is a B-90A, highest you can get I think


----------



## Licramite (21 Jun 2013)

Cunobelin is right in that the US standard is better and If I remember rightly Specialised Helmets conform to that standard. -
I'm assuming its normal road cycling, off road particulary rough trail through woods I prefer one with less vents in it as it doesn't stop sharp things getting in there.


----------



## vickster (21 Jun 2013)

Specialized helmets might conform to Snell - but if you look at the boxes, as above, there is no definitive committal (at least on the cheaper ones)


----------



## Licramite (21 Jun 2013)

yes your right, but on a thing on the net about Snell standard it did say they don't specify snell but are tested to that standard. - all american helmets conform to snell so If you buy a helmet from the US , it should be a good un - I presume.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2013)

My specialized prevail quotes the EN standard, but if you look at the Snell website, it is listed as meeting the B-90a standard.

Check your helmet here http://www.smf.org/cert


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Jun 2013)

The issue is the requirement for sale in the UK

The packaging MUST stste EN1078 and not the other standards.

Hence the statements such as "This helmet may pas other standards such as CPSC or Snell B90" itthen meets the requirements.

Always research helmets independently and look for the standards.



Licramite said:


> yes your right, but on a thing on the net about Snell standard it did say they don't specify snell but are tested to that standard. - all american helmets conform to snell so If you buy a helmet from the US , it should be a good un - I presume.


 
All helmets pass CPSC (as with the EN1078 in teh UK), but there is _*no*_ requirement for a helmet in the US to pass Snell certification. Giro for instnace have massive US sales, but do not have Snell certification.


----------

